# Signups for Official USMB Mafia Game #3



## Wake

*Hello everybody,

Game #2 is still going, and I'm planning to bring new elements to the 3rd.

We'll be using a Semi-Closed Setup. This means you'll be given a list of what may be played in our game. What's exactly at play will be unknown. The list is growing, which is why this thread is here sooner. The list of possible roles is here. Some roles are going to make the game absolutely hilarious. 

I'm thinking of a theme for our game, too. Some have suggested a horror movie theme would be swell. It's entirely up to you to voice how you'd like this theme to go. If it can be made, it will be made&#8212;if you wish. Want to see Freddy Krueger, Albert Wesker, and the Bride of Chucky? If you want, we can make it happen. 

If you would like to play, even if you've never played before, come on. Give it a shot. You may find it quite enjoyable. No matter what, everyone is welcome here.* 



Spoiler: Invitations



[MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION]
                     [MENTION=13580]CaféAuLait[/MENTION]
                     [MENTION=30820]Moonglow[/MENTION]
                     [MENTION=26838]Ropey[/MENTION]
                     [MENTION=39075]Shaitra[/MENTION]
                     [MENTION=45321]armada[/MENTION]
                     [MENTION=5262]Immanuel[/MENTION]
                     [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]
                     [MENTION=34688]Grandma[/MENTION]
                     [MENTION=45739]Jughead[/MENTION]
                     [MENTION=854]Avatar4321[/MENTION]
                     [MENTION=27986]R.D.[/MENTION]
                     [MENTION=31178]MeBelle60[/MENTION]
                     [MENTION=11703]strollingbones[/MENTION]
                     [MENTION=48997]sameech[/MENTION]
                 [MENTION=21905]FA_Q2[/MENTION]
                     [MENTION=39688]RosieS[/MENTION]
                     [MENTION=30065]dblack[/MENTION]
                     [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION]
                     [MENTION=45104]WelfareQueen[/MENTION]
                     [MENTION=43888]AyeCantSeeYou[/MENTION]
                     [MENTION=8806]manifold[/MENTION]
                     [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]
                     [MENTION=49365]tn5421[/MENTION]
                     [MENTION=29688]derk[/MENTION]
                     [MENTION=19727]Darkwind[/MENTION]
                     [MENTION=31092]Kooshdakhaa[/MENTION]
                     [MENTION=46151]HelenaHandbag[/MENTION]
                     [MENTION=11865]Luissa[/MENTION]



*The List*
AyeCantSeeYou
TemplarKormac
Wolfsister77
Avatar4321
CafeAuLait
MeBelle60
Moonglow
Grandma
Sameech
manifold
tn5421
Shaitra
Mertex
RosieS
FA_Q2
Ropey
Luissa
ZZZX
R.D.
​


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I'm game.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I'm in.


----------



## Mertex

Me, too, although I'm feeling pretty WTF.


----------



## Avatar4321

Oh heck yeah /in


----------



## tn5421

/in


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

you could always mix themes too. 

horror/cinderella

something like that. lol


----------



## Wolfsister77

Freddy Krueger game me the serious creeps. So did Jason from Friday the 13th and the Evil Dead movies. Also, Poltergeist. I'm seriously OK with whatever is decided but those are some scary movies that would be good to go with. I'm sure there are others.


----------



## Grandma

If everyone's in that's 29 players! Cool!

Of course I'm in.


----------



## Wake

*OK, now I've got some creative ideas swirling. Every vote count will contain a YouTube video with a scary horror movie scene. From Tremors and Deep Blue Sea to Jurassic Park and The Mummynot to mention all the slasherswe'll have them. 

Each player's flavor theme will be an evil entity from a horror movie. Call me a visionary, but I think that's gonna be awesome. 


*


----------



## Wake

*As for the way this game will go, players will be given more roles, but they'll be limited. This will give more players a taste of night action madness. We'll go with 2 main factions, again; that's easiest for newer players.

Here's a more refined list of possible roles:*

*2-Shot Town Cop* ~ _You can inspect another player to learn their alignment. This may only be used twice during the game, once a Night. _

*2-Shot Doctor* ~ _You can protect other players from kills. Each protection stops one kill, and lasts for one night. This may only be used twice during the game, once a Night. _

*1-Shot Jailkeeper (2nd Night)* ~ _You may roleblock and protect one player from death during the Night. This can only be used once during this game. May only be used during Night 2._

*3-Shot Watcher* ~ _You can watch another player. You will be told if that player used an ability. Twice per game._

*1-Shot Roleblocker (3rd Night)* ~ _You can block another player's action each night. You are immune to roleblocks. May be either Town or Scum. Ability may only be used Night 3._

*1-Shot Vigilante (4th Night)* ~ _You may target and attempt to kill one player. Once per game, and only during Night 4._

*2-Shot Tracker* ~ _You can track another player. You will be told who that player targeted, if any. Twice per game._

*2-Shot Hider*  ~ _You may hide behind someone else during the Night. This makes you immune to targeting. If you hide behind Scum you die. If the person you're hiding behind is targeted, that ability/kill will affect you as well. Twice per game._

*Town/Scum Interrogator* ~ _During the Night you may PM the host the name of one player. I'll create a QuickTopic thread and send it to both the Interrogator and target, and the Interrogator will attempt to ask questions/discuss innocence with the target. As nature would have it, the Interrogator could be evil, too._

*Town/Scum Hexer (Hex Words: ___, ___, ___)* ~ _The Hexer may hex one player with three specific words of the host's choosing, and PMs the host the name of one player each Day. The host will PM the target and tell that person he or she must use at least one of those specific words in each post during that specific Day, and that all three must be used at least once. If the target fails to do so in a post three times during that Day, a strike is given to that player by the host. Three strikes means he or she dies. A strike will be given to the Hexer's target if he or she mentions he or she has been hexed, or directly states there is one in the game. Also, the three words given to you must be used in your posts, too, so have fun with it. A player who has been hexed during Day 1 cannot be given a strike if not targeted by that same Hexer during Day 2. There may be multiple Hexers._ 

*Chicken-Loving Hippie* ~ _The Chicken-Loving Hippie will target 2 or 3 players each Night, and toss a drumstick at them from the shadows. This has no effect, besides thwarting hunger. Town/Scum._

*Neighbors* ~ _At the beginning of the game a certain number of players will be given a link to a QT thread. They will be allowed to talk during both the Day and the Night. Neighbors may be of any alignment. There may also be multiple neighborhoods. _

*2-Shot Mafia Frame Artist* ~ _You can frame another player during the night. Inspections on that player will give a 'mafia' result. Twice per game._

*Mafia Godfather* ~ _Inspections on you will give a result of "Innocent."_

*One-Shot Redirecter* ~ _You can redirect another player's ability to target another player. Your ability can only be used once. Once per game. Mafia/Scum._


----------



## Moonglow

I'll play for sure........


----------



## RosieS

Hexing! 

Gotta be in on that. I will play.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Wake

I have some wicked words picked out for the Hexer(s), too!


----------



## TemplarKormac

I'm in.


----------



## Wake

This game will be flavored with scary movie monsters, ghouls, and other evil entities.

It reminds me of that one good scary movie, *The Cabin in the Woods*.

~ The shark from *Jaws*
~ A velociraptor from *Jurassic Park*
~ Imhotep from *The Mummy*
~ A hungry Graboid from *Tremors*
~ The demon from *Insidious*
~ The alien from *The Thing*

The possibilities. Mwa ha ha.


----------



## TemplarKormac

What if I haven't seen the movies you're describing? Any workarounds?


----------



## Grandma

Doctor Phibes? Pinhead? An evil queen?


----------



## MeBelle

Mertex said:


> Me, too, although I'm feeling pretty WTF.



Ditto what Mertex said!


----------



## Shaitra

Sounds great Wake!  Can't wait to play.


----------



## Wake

*For this game, I'm thinking of putting trailers of top horror movies in the Vote Counts instead. If anything, this might just make you want to pick these movies up the next time you're at the library. Just thinking of this makes me want to watch some scary movies.*


----------



## Mertex

Wake said:


> *For this game, I'm thinking of putting trailers of top horror movies in the Vote Counts instead. If anything, this might just make you want to pick these movies up the next time you're at the library. Just thinking of this makes me want to watch some scary movies.*




And when are we going to have time to watch these movies?  Twilight?


----------



## R.D.

Mertex said:


> Me, too, although I'm feeling pretty WTF.





Yeah, townie meltdowns are tough to watch.  I'll play


----------



## Wake

Wow, we're already at 14 players.


----------



## Mertex

Wake said:


> Wow, we're already at 14 players.




Damn, that's going to be tough.  I only like it when it's down to 4 players...by then I pretty much know who is Scum, although I didn't the last time......


----------



## Wake

Make that 15 for now.

If  [MENTION=26838]Ropey[/MENTION] and  [MENTION=31178]MeBelle60[/MENTION] join, we'll have a party.  [MENTION=48997]sameech[/MENTION] is always welcome to play, too. 

15 players. Wow. 

We could do 3 factions like game #1, or stick with 2. We'll see what happens, mwa ha ha...

Mertex could be a Hexer, Cafe a 1-Shot Vigilante, Shaitra a Mafia Frame Artist, etc. You'll never know until you do.


----------



## R.D.

Now you see it...now you don't


----------



## Wake

*I don't like false accusations. Once the current game resolves, those comments will be revisited. *


----------



## FA_Q2

always game here

Havent played in any of the first two though.  is there a link to a rule set?


----------



## Wake

FA_Q2 said:


> always game here
> 
> *Havent played in any of the first two though.  is there a link to a rule set?*


*

Yes there is. Post #2 of this thread. The rules need to be revised, and they'll include not openly accusing members of cheating. 

Because game #3 will be a Semi-Closed Setup, there won't be a post containing Role PMs. However, I'm aiming to contain a general Protip post with a list of general Do's and Don't in Mafia.

As for the skin on this game, everyone's going to be an evil entity from a scary movie. All vote counts will include trailers to some of the latest and greatest horror movies out there.*


----------



## Wolfsister77

We are all new to this but this post from the Discussion Thread might be helpful also:



Wake said:


> There's also a whole lot of advanced Mafia theory to this game. Some are even trying to treat it like a science, by routinely changing their very behavioral patterns to keep other competitive players from learning their gameplay. *This link I think you will all find immensely helpful (I did when I started):*
> 
> Commonly Asked Questions on Mafia Theory
> 
> And these are also helpful:
> 
> Verbally Abusing your fellow Mafia player is not okay
> How does one Scum Hunt?
> Best way to screw someone over in Mafia?
> When you are an incredibly easy read...
> The Gameplay Improvement Thread


----------



## ZZZX

Yo, I will be in I guess. 

So hello all. I hope that we all enjoy this game as it seems intresting.

*So does the target of the chicken throwing guy know he was targeted?*


----------



## Grandma

Welcome, ZZZX.

I know very little about the game, I'm a noob. And speaking of noobness, feel free to introduce yourself to the rest of the site's denizens by clicking here: Introduce Yourself - US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Mertex

ZZZX said:


> Yo, I will be in I guess.
> 
> So hello all. I hope that we all enjoy this game as it seems intresting.
> 
> *So does the target of the chicken throwing guy know he was targeted?*



Hello ZZZX.....and welcome to USMB and welcome to the game.


----------



## tn5421

Aw, how come nobody is calling ZZZX out on being a ringer?  I've played with him before @ mafiascum.


----------



## Mertex

tn5421 said:


> Aw, how come nobody is calling ZZZX out on being *a ringer*?  I've played with him before @ mafiascum.



Are these real rings or ones like you get in Cracker Jacks?  As long as he doesn't melt down easy, we don't care how many rings he has.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I don't mind players coming in who have played on that site. It might actually help since we are all new and as far as I know, no one but Wake and the two of you have played there. It might help the game also. As long as you guys don't pull a sameech and flame out the way he did, it doesn't matter to me. 

Welcome!!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Mertex said:


> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, how come nobody is calling ZZZX out on being *a ringer*?  I've played with him before @ mafiascum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are these real rings or ones like you get in Cracker Jacks?  As long as he doesn't melt down easy, we don't care how many rings he has.
Click to expand...


----------



## R.D.

Mertex said:


> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, how come nobody is calling ZZZX out on being *a ringer*?  I've played with him before @ mafiascum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are these real rings or ones like you get in Cracker Jacks?  As long as he doesn't melt down easy, we don't care how many rings he has.
Click to expand...




I want to ask Wake not to request anyone learn us how to play anymore.  We're all big kids and it was obviously a huge error.


----------



## Mertex

R.D. said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, how come nobody is calling ZZZX out on being *a ringer*?  I've played with him before @ mafiascum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are these real rings or ones like you get in Cracker Jacks?  As long as he doesn't melt down easy, we don't care how many rings he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to ask Wake not to request anyone learn us how to play anymore.  We're all big kids and it was obviously a huge error.
Click to expand...



It hurt the expert's wee wittle heart that he was such a good player and we lynched him so fast...teehee...


----------



## Wake

*Lesson learned.

Confirming ZZZX as player #17.

Experienced players are not expected to posit advice; they may do so only if they wish.

3 hours remaining.*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wake said:


> *Lesson learned.
> 
> Confirming ZZZX as player #17.
> 
> Experienced players are not expected to posit advice; they may do so only if they wish.
> 
> 3 hours remaining.*



There should be a big warning there as well! Maybe a picture of something like this, since they do that at their own risk:


----------



## Wake

*If your posts are going to personally insult me, Sameech, they'll cease to exist here. If you want to play, you can. If you have a legitimate concern, you can discuss it privately or publicly after the game has resolved, with tact, restraint, and common human decency. I am willing to work with you, Sameech, but it must be the right way.*


----------



## Wake

*Hexer PR now more user-friendly. *



> *Town/Scum Hexer (Hex Words: ___, ___, ___)* ~ _The Hexer may hex one player with three specific words of the host's choosing, and PMs the host the name of one player each Day. The host will PM the target and tell that person he or she must use at least one of those specific words in each post during that specific Day, and that all three must be used at least once. If the target fails to do so in a post three times during that Day, he or she dies. There may be multiple Hexers._


----------



## FA_Q2

Three hours.   Does that mean we are ready to roll now?  I am getting somewhat antsy to start.   Been reading through game 2.


----------



## Mertex

Are you going to start Game 3 while game 2 is still on?  I'm going to get pretty confused...ya know......


----------



## FA_Q2

Mertex said:


> Are you going to start Game 3 while game 2 is still on?  I'm going to get pretty confused...ya know......



I didn't realize that game 2 was still running! !  That would be confusing.   He might just mean the ability to sign up.   I imagine assigning roles and the like might take some doing.


----------



## Wake

Oh no, not yet. As soon as game 2 resolves, game 3 will begin. This way more than enough time is given for people to join the party.


----------



## FA_Q2

Wake said:


> *Hexer PR now more user-friendly. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Town/Scum Hexer (Hex Words: ___, ___, ___)* ~ _The Hexer may hex one player with three specific words of the host's choosing, and PMs the host the name of one player each Day. The host will PM the target and tell that person he or she must use at least one of those specific words in each post during that specific Day, and that all three must be used at least once. If the target fails to do so in a post three times during that Day, he or she dies. There may be multiple Hexers._
Click to expand...


I would assume that you have to work it into the past somehow?   IOW I could not simply add the the words to the bottom of every post I make that day.   For instance; 

Blah blah,  I think xyz is scum blah blah


Put,  box,  other hex word.


----------



## Wake

FA_Q2 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Hexer PR now more user-friendly. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Town/Scum Hexer (Hex Words: ___, ___, ___)* ~ _The Hexer may hex one player with three specific words of the host's choosing, and PMs the host the name of one player each Day. The host will PM the target and tell that person he or she must use at least one of those specific words in each post during that specific Day, and that all three must be used at least once. If the target fails to do so in a post three times during that Day, he or she dies. There may be multiple Hexers._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would assume that you have to work it into the past somehow?   IOW I could not simply add the the words to the bottom of every post I make that day.   For instance;
> 
> Blah blah,  I think xyz is scum blah blah
> 
> 
> Put,  box,  other hex word.
Click to expand...


That's a good point. It would need to be added into the post, else it would be meaningless. Originally I wasn't going to include the list of all possible roles earlier in this thread, but I wasn't sure what chaos may unfold if that happened. 

The Hexer is just one fun, psychological role out there. Some players are simply given restrictions in addition to their basic role. A Town Doctor could be forced to post three times at once, a VT given one random target by the host to focus on lynching (or suffer X consequence), etc. It gets even more in-depth, too.

I'm going to search through for more psychological roles/modifiers, too.


----------



## R.D.

Hey Wake

I don't mean to be a poor sport, but I may bow out.   The pace you keep is too slow for my taste


----------



## Wake

*For game 3 we could subtract another day, making Day phases last 6 days instead. However, this would put added pressure on those with time constraints. I'm open to ideas, guys.*


----------



## Avatar4321

We could just make decisions faster. We really didn't need to take all the time we did for day 1. It was lining up the way it went days before you all finally lynched me.


----------



## R.D.

We could, but we can't force anybody to.   

And the longer the day goes on, the more irritable some get.   I just prefer a faster paced game.


----------



## Mertex

I agree.....some are acting as if this is a real life lynching.... I know we all want to make sure we make the right decision, but damn, over scrutinizing it just makes you more frustrated.

Use your best judgment, if we make a mistake so be it, we're learning.

So far I've learned that I'm not very good at figuring it out, but I'm giving it my best.  If that makes me suspicious, so be it, but damn, just vote.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Well, I'm sorry guys, I know I kind of made a scene a little bit today. I think the issue is we are figuring the game out. Once we get the hang of it, we can make the day go as fast as we want-although not too fast. I do want to take the time and make sure we are doing the right thing. I'm like that though. I want to analyze everything and then whine when people are taking too long.


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> I agree.....some are acting as if this is a real life lynching.... I know we all want to make sure we make the right decision, but damn, over scrutinizing it just makes you more frustrated.
> 
> Use your best judgment, if we make a mistake so be it, we're learning.
> 
> So far I've learned that I'm not very good at figuring it out, but I'm giving it my best.  If that makes me suspicious, so be it, but damn, just vote.



To be fair, no one is really good at figuring out. We are all guessing. We are right sometimes. We are wrong other times.

Most people are afraid to be wrong though. It's just a natural instinct in life. If we practice making choices and failing in the game, perhaps we can use it to work on it better in real life as well. 

That's why I've been enjoying the game. I can see practical skills I can use in real life.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I think 3 1/2 days is plenty of time for the day phases and 1 1/2 days for the nights.


----------



## Wake

*If you guys want to adjust the length of the Day phases, I have no problem with that. That discussion is ultimately yours. I've played in over 50 games where a short Day was 2 weeks, so my perspective is a bit in flux. Not that that's a bad thing, though.*


----------



## Avatar4321

I have no problem with shorter days. Might be beneficial. Though there might be some people who can't participate in a day if they have to be gone for extended periods.


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.....some are acting as if this is a real life lynching.... I know we all want to make sure we make the right decision, but damn, over scrutinizing it just makes you more frustrated.
> 
> Use your best judgment, if we make a mistake so be it, we're learning.
> 
> So far I've learned that I'm not very good at figuring it out, but I'm giving it my best.  If that makes me suspicious, so be it, but damn, just vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, no one is really good at figuring out. We are all guessing. We are right sometimes. We are wrong other times.
> 
> Most people are afraid to be wrong though. It's just a natural instinct in life. If we practice making choices and failing in the game, perhaps we can use it to work on it better in real life as well.
> 
> That's why I've been enjoying the game. I can see practical skills I can use in real life.
Click to expand...


Exactly.    Especially  in the beginning where it's all guesses. Unless, like poor Moonglow,  a mess up happens.  

Later in the game it's a bit more deducing and teamwork.  Scum is a team, but town still, for the most part, play as individuals.   That's the only real lesson  to be learned as far as playing the game goes.   That was what sameech was trying to explain.   Still don't understand his meltdown


----------



## Mertex

R.D. said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.....some are acting as if this is a real life lynching.... I know we all want to make sure we make the right decision, but damn, over scrutinizing it just makes you more frustrated.
> 
> Use your best judgment, if we make a mistake so be it, we're learning.
> 
> So far I've learned that I'm not very good at figuring it out, but I'm giving it my best.  If that makes me suspicious, so be it, but damn, just vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, no one is really good at figuring out. We are all guessing. We are right sometimes. We are wrong other times.
> 
> Most people are afraid to be wrong though. It's just a natural instinct in life. If we practice making choices and failing in the game, perhaps we can use it to work on it better in real life as well.
> 
> That's why I've been enjoying the game. I can see practical skills I can use in real life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.    Especially  in the beginning where it's all guesses. Unless, like poor Moonglow,  a mess up happens.
> 
> Later in the game it's a bit more deducing and teamwork.  Scum is a team, but town still, for the most part, play as individuals.   That's the only real lesson  to be learned as far as playing the game goes.   That was what sameech was trying to explain.   Still don't understand his meltdown
Click to expand...



I think his meltdown came due to him being overrated by several people and then being lynched immediately.  The ego takes a beating and the anger comes out.  I've been angry when I've been the object of suspicion because I can't believe they can't see that I'm telling the truth.  What I've learned is that what you say makes you either suspicious or safe....so I guess learning how to measure your words is big in this game, both for Town and Mafia.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Two things he mentioned that is absolutely true. Silence and town not working together is frustrating. I've seen both here and it is very difficult to play later in the game when people make comments like "I never agree'd to that" or "you know we aren't here 24/7 and when we are here we aren't going to be paying attention to what you are saying anyway" Hey, that's a great strategy for scum but if you are town playing that way, it is VERY frustrating. And if you come in and say "I got nothing" and then don't say anything else for days or if you make one comment and disappear or if you hardly post at all, yep, that makes it all the more difficult-unless you are scum, I don't get that at all. If that kind of attitude continues in the games, I will be bowing out. You have to play. You don't have to spend a ton of time here, but you have to play. Some of you are likely getting frustrated at me for pushing this and that's fine. If we shorten the days under these conditions, I see many mis-lynches or no-lynches and even more frustration in the future. This probably should be in the game right now but this is general for future game play so if you are going to delete it Wake, please let me copy it and put it in the game first. Thanks

Never mind. I'll put it there also.


----------



## R.D.

Wolfsister77 said:


> Two things he mentioned that is absolutely true. Silence and town not working together is frustrating. I've seen both here and it is very difficult to play later in the game when people make comments like "I never agree'd to that" or "you know we aren't here 24/7 and when we are here we aren't going to be paying attention to what you are saying anyway" Hey, that's a great strategy for scum but if you are town playing that way, it is VERY frustrating. And if you come in and say "I got nothing" and then don't say anything else for days or if you make one comment and disappear or if you hardly post at all, yep, that makes it all the more difficult-unless you are scum, I don't get that at all. If that kind of attitude continues in the games, I will be bowing out. *You have to play. You don't have to spend a ton of time here, but you have to play.* Some of you are likely getting frustrated at me for pushing this and that's fine. If we shorten the days under these conditions, I see many mis-lynches or no-lynches and even more frustration in the future. This probably should be in the game right now but this is general for future game play so if you are going to delete it Wake, please let me copy it and put it in the game first. Thanks
> 
> Never mind. I'll put it there also.



Otherwise, just don't join the game.  Easy peasy


----------



## Wake

It is true that Scum thrives when Town is inactive.


----------



## Shaitra

I know I am enjoying the games.  They have been a great stress relief for me because work is even more frustrating than this game is.  

I would definitely like to see people work more together.  I also hope that people who join the game find a way to post a couple of times a day.  I understand everyone is busy.  My thoughts are if you are so busy IRL you can't check in to the game a couple of  times a day or more maybe you should wait until you are less busy.  Not saying anyone has to live on the board to play though.


----------



## Avatar4321

Shaitra said:


> I know I am enjoying the games.  They have been a great stress relief for me because work is even more frustrating than this game is.
> 
> I would definitely like to see people work more together.  I also hope that people who join the game find a way to post a couple of times a day.  I understand everyone is busy.  My thoughts are if you are so busy IRL you can't check in to the game a couple of  times a day or more maybe you should wait until you are less busy.  Not saying anyone has to live on the board to play though.



Shoot and I bought a tent for the next game.


----------



## sameech

Wolfsister77 said:


> Two things he mentioned that is absolutely true. Silence and town not working together is frustrating. I've seen both here and it is very difficult to play later in the game when people make comments like "I never agree'd to that" or "you know we aren't here 24/7 and when we are here we aren't going to be paying attention to what you are saying anyway" Hey, that's a great strategy for scum but if you are town playing that way, it is VERY frustrating. And if you come in and say "I got nothing" and then don't say anything else for days or if you make one comment and disappear or if you hardly post at all, yep, that makes it all the more difficult-unless you are scum, I don't get that at all. If that kind of attitude continues in the games, I will be bowing out. You have to play. You don't have to spend a ton of time here, but you have to play. Some of you are likely getting frustrated at me for pushing this and that's fine. If we shorten the days under these conditions, I see many mis-lynches or no-lynches and even more frustration in the future. This probably should be in the game right now but this is general for future game play so if you are going to delete it Wake, please let me copy it and put it in the game first. Thanks
> 
> Never mind. I'll put it there also.



As a generic rule applicable to most games, learning to adapt to and learn new strategies as circumstances evolve serve players better in the end than sticking to one set path from beginning to end in every game.  Everybody will have their own angle on things.  Lulls create opportunities to review old information, form new strategies, analyze game dynamics, etc.   If you think it is frustrating now, wait until you play a complex closed game with fluidity designed into the set up if you allow yourself to become too dependent on talk and word parsing, or trying to trick the truth out of people in the form of slip ups.   It is a flaw in most people's chess games--they become too dependent on a couple pieces and never learn to play well with the others individually or in combinations.

(For whatever it is worth.  I am a quitter, jerk, prick, meltdowning whatever)


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two things he mentioned that is absolutely true. Silence and town not working together is frustrating. I've seen both here and it is very difficult to play later in the game when people make comments like "I never agree'd to that" or "you know we aren't here 24/7 and when we are here we aren't going to be paying attention to what you are saying anyway" Hey, that's a great strategy for scum but if you are town playing that way, it is VERY frustrating. And if you come in and say "I got nothing" and then don't say anything else for days or if you make one comment and disappear or if you hardly post at all, yep, that makes it all the more difficult-unless you are scum, I don't get that at all. If that kind of attitude continues in the games, I will be bowing out. You have to play. You don't have to spend a ton of time here, but you have to play. Some of you are likely getting frustrated at me for pushing this and that's fine. If we shorten the days under these conditions, I see many mis-lynches or no-lynches and even more frustration in the future. This probably should be in the game right now but this is general for future game play so if you are going to delete it Wake, please let me copy it and put it in the game first. Thanks
> 
> Never mind. I'll put it there also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a generic rule applicable to most games, learning to adapt to and learn new strategies as circumstances evolve serve players better in the end than sticking to one set path from beginning to end in every game.  Everybody will have their own angle on things.  Lulls create opportunities to review old information, form new strategies, analyze game dynamics, etc.   If you think it is frustrating now, wait until you play a complex closed game with fluidity designed into the set up if you allow yourself to become too dependent on talk and word parsing, or trying to trick the truth out of people in the form of slip ups.   It is a flaw in most people's chess games--they become too dependent on a couple pieces and never learn to play well with the others individually or in combinations.
> 
> (For whatever it is worth.  I am a quitter, jerk, prick, meltdowning whatever)
Click to expand...


Nah, you aren't a jerk. I'm very open to listening to what you have to say. I'm learning the game and maybe I am being too impatient. A person who is never willing to listen or be flexible isn't really doing themselves any favors in a game like this. It's weird because I can go fishing for hours or deal with a 5 year old and never lost patience. I get to Day 4 and I've about had it already. It's not the lulls that bug me so much as the lack of play I am seeing. Anyway, thanks for your input. I'd be happy to play with you any time.


----------



## Wake

I do have experience, but I too am susceptible to getting mad. No, flying off my damned rocker angry. 

How the game goes is directly up to the playerbase. When at MS.net there'd be some people I quite liked playing with, and certain players that just drove me nuts. How you play the game and navigate through different personalities is up to your people skills. Persuasion, flattery, likeability, and charm are extremely powerful weapons in your arsenal, among others. Get good in these aspects, and you'll hold more sway over other players. 

It's a game not just of analysis and deceit, but of influence.


----------



## R.D.

sameech said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two things he mentioned that is absolutely true. Silence and town not working together is frustrating. I've seen both here and it is very difficult to play later in the game when people make comments like "I never agree'd to that" or "you know we aren't here 24/7 and when we are here we aren't going to be paying attention to what you are saying anyway" Hey, that's a great strategy for scum but if you are town playing that way, it is VERY frustrating. And if you come in and say "I got nothing" and then don't say anything else for days or if you make one comment and disappear or if you hardly post at all, yep, that makes it all the more difficult-unless you are scum, I don't get that at all. If that kind of attitude continues in the games, I will be bowing out. You have to play. You don't have to spend a ton of time here, but you have to play. Some of you are likely getting frustrated at me for pushing this and that's fine. If we shorten the days under these conditions, I see many mis-lynches or no-lynches and even more frustration in the future. This probably should be in the game right now but this is general for future game play so if you are going to delete it Wake, please let me copy it and put it in the game first. Thanks
> 
> Never mind. I'll put it there also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a generic rule applicable to most games, learning to adapt to and learn new strategies as circumstances evolve serve players better in the end than sticking to one set path from beginning to end in every game.  Everybody will have their own angle on things.  Lulls create opportunities to review old information, form new strategies, analyze game dynamics, etc.   If you think it is frustrating now, wait until you play a complex closed game with fluidity designed into the set up if you allow yourself to become too dependent on talk and word parsing, or trying to trick the truth out of people in the form of slip ups.   It is a flaw in most people's chess games--they become too dependent on a couple pieces and never learn to play well with the others individually or in combinations.
> 
> (For whatever it is worth.  I am a quitter, jerk, prick, meltdowning whatever)
Click to expand...


Nah, you're cool.   You took one for Mebelle, but it still doesn't look good for her 

I've played werwolf game many times, but never saw the kind of tension we get here and you guys describe. 

 Maybe it's the idea  of killing people that makes it more stressful.


----------



## Wake

If it were "you walk into the other room," instead of "you get your neck broken," it'd probably be different.


----------



## sameech

Wolfsister77 said:


> Nah, you aren't a jerk. I'm very open to listening to what you have to say. I'm learning the game and maybe I am being too impatient. A person who is never willing to listen or be flexible isn't really doing themselves any favors in a game like this. It's weird because I can go fishing for hours or deal with a 5 year old and never lost patience. I get to Day 4 and I've about had it already. It's not the lulls that bug me so much as the lack of play I am seeing. Anyway, thanks for your input. I'd be happy to play with you any time.



You are not being too impatient I am sure (well maybe a little).  I have never been in a game without some lurkers.  Take a break, drink a beer, crochet some socks or whatever it is you do, maybe think big picture about the game if you have to think about it at all, and let someone else do the heavy lifting.  The game does drag on too long when people use the deadline as a crutch not to do anything until the last day, but we all live in different places, have different things going on in our lives, so getting that many people together in a short duration game can be a challenge.  Town can't lose and ruin my perfect record smiliehug


----------



## Grandma

I could go as short as 4 or 5 days. And a 24-hour night.

I'm going to tell you guys something I did as Jailer. _Before_ we went to night I PM'd Wake with my target. Was I cheating? No.

There were crazy bad storms going on at the time. I'd already had my internet provider shut down the week before from a nasty lightning strike, plus the power here is iffy in any big storm. So, just in case the storms predicted for Night 1 killed my internets, I told Wake early.

I can't recall what the weather was like Night 2, and Night 3 was non-stormy, so it didn't matter, I sent the PM during the Night.

So, a question - is it okay for Protectors and any other non-Scum roleplayers to PM their choices of action in advance?


----------



## sameech

Grandma said:


> I could go as short as 4 or 5 days. And a 24-hour night.
> 
> I'm going to tell you guys something I did as Jailer. _Before_ we went to night I PM'd Wake with my target. Was I cheating? No.
> 
> There were crazy bad storms going on at the time. I'd already had my internet provider shut down the week before from a nasty lightning strike, plus the power here is iffy in any big storm. So, just in case the storms predicted for Night 1 killed my internets, I told Wake early.
> 
> I can't recall what the weather was like Night 2, and Night 3 was non-stormy, so it didn't matter, I sent the PM during the Night.
> 
> So, a question - is it okay for Protectors and any other non-Scum roleplayers to PM their choices of action in advance?



I have done it in games on other sites when I wasn't going to be around due to vacation, RW stuff, and the mods took them.  I also did it with alternate target in case the person I targeted was lynched.  This is a bad time of year for games since people vacation on different schedules.


----------



## Wake

*Alright, we're inching closer and closer towards the next saga. To be sure, here's a current list of the next players in that game:

AyeCantSeeYou
TemplarKormac
Wolfsister77
Avatar4321
CafeAuLait
MeBelle60
Moonglow
Grandma
manifold
tn5421
Shaitra
Mertex
RosieS
FA_Q2
Luissa
ZZZX
R.D.

If you don't think you can play, please let me know. I'm going to run this one simpler than the 2nd. When it comes to rules clarification et al, I'll include them in the bottom of each post count, instead of editing posts or commenting in-thread. I want my influence in the game to be brief and limited only to VCs and Death Scenes. The less I have to post in the game, the better; I would rather let the personality dynamics work themselves out. 

Flavor-wise, this story's gonna be one long horror movie. I'm picking out the scariest monsters and villains out there, and the best and scariest horror movie trailers I can find. All of this themed stuff will have no actual bearing on our game; it just makes things more interesting. 

As with the current game, I aim to add a lengthy review post in-thread once each game commences. I'll provide my own humble opinions on things and pull back the curtains to reveal gears and issues happening in the background. This includes mistakes, and my interventions in order to make each subsequent game go even more smoothly. I want the game to be convenient and enjoyable for you, so on my end I'm open to all suggestions and advice in order to make it better and funner for you guys.

On the issue of Power Roles, we're going to be delving into more of them, and more peeps are going to have a taste of the power. However, it won't be unlimited, like the PRs in our current game. This is called Diffusion of Power. Instead of giving 4 Townies these abilities that can be used indefinitely, they're instead given a limit. The doctor can only protect twice in the game. A Tracker can only use her ability three times, etc. On the flip side, however, a lot more people are going to have neat and powerful abilities. Because it'll be limited, you'll have to wisely choose when to use your abilities.

Here are the list of PRs that may be used:*



Spoiler: Possible Roles Used



*As for the way this game will go, players will be given more roles, but they'll be limited. This will give more players a taste of night action madness. We'll go with 2 main factions, again; that's easiest for newer players.

Here's a more refined list of possible roles:*

*2-Shot Town Cop* ~ _You can inspect another player to learn their alignment. This may only be used twice during the game, once a Night. _

*2-Shot Doctor* ~ _You can protect other players from kills. Each protection stops one kill, and lasts for one night. This may only be used twice during the game, once a Night. _

*1-Shot Jailkeeper (2nd Night)* ~ _You may roleblock and protect one player from death during the Night. This can only be used once during this game. May only be used during Night 2._

*3-Shot Watcher* ~ _You can watch another player. You will be told if that player used an ability. Twice per game._

*1-Shot Roleblocker (3rd Night)* ~ _You can block another player's action each night. You are immune to roleblocks. May be either Town or Scum. Ability may only be used Night 3._

*1-Shot Vigilante (4th Night)* ~ _You may target and attempt to kill one player. Once per game, and only during Night 4._

*2-Shot Tracker* ~ _You can track another player. You will be told who that player targeted, if any. Twice per game._

*2-Shot Hider*  ~ _You may hide behind someone else during the Night. This makes you immune to targeting. If you hide behind Scum you die. If the person you're hiding behind is targeted, that ability/kill will affect you as well. Twice per game._

*Town/Scum Interrogator* ~ _During the Night you may PM the host the name of one player. I'll create a QuickTopic thread and send it to both the Interrogator and target, and the Interrogator will attempt to ask questions/discuss innocence with the target. As nature would have it, the Interrogator could be evil, too._

*Town/Scum Hexer (Hex Words: ___, ___, ___)* ~ _The Hexer may hex one player with three specific words of the host's choosing, and PMs the host the name of one player each Day. The host will PM the target and tell that person he or she must use at least one of those specific words in each post during that specific Day, and that all three must be used at least once. If the target fails to do so in a post three times during that Day, a strike is given to that player by the host. Three strikes means he or she dies. A strike will be given to the Hexer's target if he or she mentions he or she has been hexed, or directly states there is one in the game. Also, the three words given to you must be used in your posts, too, so have fun with it. A player who has been hexed during Day 1 cannot be given a strike if not targeted by that same Hexer during Day 2. There may be multiple Hexers._ 

*Chicken-Loving Hippie* ~ _The Chicken-Loving Hippie will target 2 or 3 players each Night, and toss a drumstick at them from the shadows. This has no effect, besides thwarting hunger. Town/Scum._

*Neighbors* ~ _At the beginning of the game a certain number of players will be given a link to a QT thread. They will be allowed to talk during both the Day and the Night. Neighbors may be of any alignment. There may also be multiple neighborhoods. _

*2-Shot Mafia Frame Artist* ~ _You can frame another player during the night. Inspections on that player will give a 'mafia' result. Twice per game._

*Mafia Godfather* ~ _Inspections on you will give a result of "Innocent."_

*One-Shot Redirecter* ~ _You can redirect another player's ability to target another player. Your ability can only be used once. Once per game. Mafia/Scum._


*

Any of these roles may be used. There may also be additional roles in our game that aren't on the list. Because this game is a Semi-Closed Setup, you'll have an understanding of what might be showing up at the party, but you'll never know for sure. It is possible that there could be duplicate Roles in this game, which will add yet another layer to the game. Besides the Mafia-aligned roles, any of these roles can be Town or Scum. The 2-Shot Hider, for example, may be Town or Scum. 

So, yeah, that's pretty much the gist of it. No scenarios being brought into the game, either. Just simple, basic Mafia. I can tell you there will be only two factions in the 3rd game: Town and one Scum team. How MANY members in that Scum team I will keep secret. If there are Neighbors in this game, there may be multiple neighborhoods, and anyone in them can be Town or Scum.

Sameech, Rat, SB, dblack, everyone: you are more than welcome to come on in and play with us. Everyone is welcome to play. Anyone can be Scum, too. Just because you were Scum in this game doesn't mean you can't be Scum in the next, and vice versa for Townies. 

I'm going to improve on this next game, guys. I want you to have some good fun. *



Spoiler: The Player Base



[MENTION]AyeCantSeeYou[/MENTION]
   [MENTION=43268]TemplarKormac[/MENTION]
   [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]
   [MENTION=854]Avatar4321[/MENTION]
[MENTION]CafeAuLait[/MENTION]
   [MENTION=31178]MeBelle60[/MENTION]
   [MENTION=30820]Moonglow[/MENTION]
   [MENTION=34688]Grandma[/MENTION]
   [MENTION=8806]manifold[/MENTION]
   [MENTION=49365]tn5421[/MENTION]
   [MENTION=39075]Shaitra[/MENTION]
   [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]
   [MENTION=39688]RosieS[/MENTION]
   [MENTION=21905]FA_Q2[/MENTION]
   [MENTION=11865]Luissa[/MENTION]
   [MENTION=49445]ZZZX[/MENTION]
   [MENTION=27986]R.D.[/MENTION]

   [MENTION=48997]sameech[/MENTION]
   [MENTION=23063]Rat in the Hat[/MENTION]
   [MENTION=11703]strollingbones[/MENTION]
   [MENTION=30065]dblack[/MENTION]


----------



## FA_Q2

cant wait.  I have read the ENTIRE game 2 thread and followed the game as it progresses.  Really frustrating that I cant comment and share my ideas.  Cant wait to be able to


----------



## tn5421

confirming my in


----------



## Shaitra

I'm definitely in for game 3.  Sounds like it will be a howling good time.


----------



## Wake

I can't wait. 

Whenever games end, they become open for everyone to talk on.


----------



## Mertex

FA_Q2 said:


> cant wait.  I have read the ENTIRE game 2 thread and followed the game as it progresses.  Really frustrating that I cant comment and share my ideas.  Cant wait to be able to




You'll be sorry....you'll be staying up at night thinking about it, and not paying attention to what your family is saying because your mind is on the game.....you'll get angry and wonder why, since it is only a game.....


----------



## Grandma

I'm definitely in.


----------



## Shaitra

Mertex said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait.  I have read the ENTIRE game 2 thread and followed the game as it progresses.  Really frustrating that I cant comment and share my ideas.  Cant wait to be able to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll be sorry....you'll be staying up at night thinking about it, and not paying attention to what your family is saying because your mind is on the game.....you'll get angry and wonder why, since it is only a game.....
Click to expand...


Stupid game is addicting, isn't it?


----------



## Ropey

Count me in.


----------



## Moonglow

Is there toilet facilities this time??


----------



## FA_Q2

Mertex said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait.  I have read the ENTIRE game 2 thread and followed the game as it progresses.  Really frustrating that I cant comment and share my ideas.  Cant wait to be able to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll be sorry....you'll be staying up at night thinking about it, and not paying attention to what your family is saying because your mind is on the game.....you'll get angry and wonder why, since it is only a game.....
Click to expand...


naw, I don't take things so seriously.  I don't think that half the bickering that is going on in that game is really serious either - I think that some of that is calculated and purposeful.


----------



## Wake

*With Ropey, we've got 18.* 

Because of the size of this game, I'm thinking that player slot will be mod-killed if a replacement cannot be found within one week. I'm open to modifying/changing that, too.


----------



## Wake

If you guys know of anyone who might want to play, please invite them over. Joining takes just a jiffy.


----------



## Ropey

Wake said:


> *With Ropey, we've got 18.*
> 
> Because of the size of this game, I'm thinking that player slot will be mod-killed if a replacement cannot be found within one week. I'm open to modifying/changing that, too.



We'll just kill 'em and let wake sort them out.


----------



## Ropey

I'm  wondering if there should be a rule regarding game players   not being able to ignore other game players due to in forum ignore function use. 

MeBelle has this issue and possibly others might have it too. 

It needs to be addressed as a hard rule imho.


----------



## Wake

In general, Mafia players can't put other players on ignore at the main site. It would damage the game if players ignored one another with that function, because it would shut off pathways of discussion that help the game progress. Players can mentally ignore other players, but using the ignore function in a game whose cornerstone is communication would be a detriment to it.


----------



## Ropey

Wake said:


> In general, Mafia players can't put other players on ignore at the main site. It would damage the game if players ignored one another with that function, because it would shut off pathways of discussion that help the game progress. Players can mentally ignore other players, but using the ignore function in a game whose cornerstone is communication would be a detriment to it.



This is why there might likely need to be a rule in order to clarify that the function must be removed in Mafia game play and between Mafia game players.

Because the old USMB forum game is so strongly ingrained that it can easily supersede the Mafia game as seen so far.

This has been exacerbated by members who are not players as well. It's a work in progress I suppose as this forum is certainly a game playing anomaly.


----------



## Wake

Definitely a work in progress. I've learned quite a bit thanks to you guys, and am grateful for it.


----------



## Grandma

Ropey said:


> I'm  wondering if there should be a rule regarding game players   not being able to ignore other game players due to in forum ignore function use.
> 
> MeBelle has this issue and possibly others might have it too.
> 
> It needs to be addressed as a hard rule imho.



Good point.


----------



## FA_Q2

Ropey said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> In general, Mafia players can't put other players on ignore at the main site. It would damage the game if players ignored one another with that function, because it would shut off pathways of discussion that help the game progress. Players can mentally ignore other players, but using the ignore function in a game whose cornerstone is communication would be a detriment to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why there might likely need to be a rule in order to clarify that the function must be removed in Mafia game play and between Mafia game players.
> 
> Because the old USMB forum game is so strongly ingrained that it can easily supersede the Mafia game as seen so far.
> 
> This has been exacerbated by members who are not players as well. It's a work in progress I suppose as this forum is certainly a game playing anomaly.
Click to expand...

I don't even see how that can be enforced though.  Can you see a players ignore list?


----------



## Ropey

FA_Q2 said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> In general, Mafia players can't put other players on ignore at the main site. It would damage the game if players ignored one another with that function, because it would shut off pathways of discussion that help the game progress. Players can mentally ignore other players, but using the ignore function in a game whose cornerstone is communication would be a detriment to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why there might likely need to be a rule in order to clarify that the function must be removed in Mafia game play and between Mafia game players.
> 
> Because the old USMB forum game is so strongly ingrained that it can easily supersede the Mafia game as seen so far.
> 
> This has been exacerbated by members who are not players as well. It's a work in progress I suppose as this forum is certainly a game playing anomaly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't even see how that can be enforced though.  Can you see a players ignore list?
Click to expand...


I'm not sure about enforcement. It's about making the rule. If we can't follow the rules of the game, then what's the use of trying to enforce them?

I've already seen the outcome of the USMB Forum game abuse here. Do you think that those few attempts were all there will be? 

If the Forum game supersedes this game, then it does and making rules will simply show who is breaking them. 

That's usually enough if the game rule-breakers don't outnumber the game rule followers.


----------



## FA_Q2

Ropey said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why there might likely need to be a rule in order to clarify that the function must be removed in Mafia game play and between Mafia game players.
> 
> Because the old USMB forum game is so strongly ingrained that it can easily supersede the Mafia game as seen so far.
> 
> This has been exacerbated by members who are not players as well. It's a work in progress I suppose as this forum is certainly a game playing anomaly.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even see how that can be enforced though.  Can you see a players ignore list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure about enforcement. It's about making the rule. If we can't follow the rules of the game, then what's the use of trying to enforce them?
> 
> I've already seen the outcome of the USMB Forum game abuse here. Do you think that those few attempts were all there will be?
> 
> If the Forum game supersedes this game, then it does and making rules will simply show who is breaking them.
> 
> That's usually enough if the game rule-breakers don't outnumber the game rule followers.
Click to expand...

Sure.  I understand but I would have thought that it would be a simple statement such as "take anyone in this game off your ignore list" and that would be that.

I thought that you were asking for something more by making is a 'hard rule.'  We are adults, I would not think that something would have to be made a rule.  If Wake says it I will abide by it simply because it is his game.  I think the vast majority of people here would do the same - most of us in USMB are actually reasonable people even if the politics and FZ zones don't seem that way.

But as a rule, this does make sense.  Tough to play with people if they are blocked from your screen or vice versa.


----------



## Mertex

Anyone that has another player on ignore is only going to hurt their own game play....if you can't see what they are saying, how can you possibly be able to figure out if they are Mafia or Town?  For those whose "hatred" goes beyond that, that they can't see themselves being able to read someone's posts because they dislike them that much, then not playing would be a better option.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Easy, just click "View Post."


----------



## Wolfsister77

Yeah well, game 2 has almost 3.000 posts. With some folks having hundreds of posts. Game 3 will have more players. And sometimes you have to view a person's entire posts in the game or compare them to another. Major PITA to view them all and a hindrance to the game. I don't know why anyone wouldn't just take folks off ignore to play the game with them. If the person I have on ignore ever plays, I'd do that and just deal with it. This is just common sense.


----------



## Ropey

imho

It's a good rule to have. Then there isn't any gray area when someone isn't being addressed while addressing. 

For me, it's really about superseding the USMB game. The ignore USMB game is not about hate or anything like that.  It's a tactic.

Like the search tags. I see it as a tactic or a cry for control and power.  Some things we can control, like the rules of the game and as members of the game we can attempt to keep the USMB game out of the Mafia game.

Because it's supposed to be mostly about  tactics and not feelings.


----------



## Avatar4321

I hate not being in the game still. There is so much I want to say and I am stuck on the dead side. At least game 3 will be somewhat soon.


----------



## Ropey

Avatar4321 said:


> I hate not being in the game still. There is so much I want to say and I am stuck on the dead side. At least game 3 will be somewhat soon.



Since you were hammered I've wanted to talk about it and what I learned.  What's going to be interesting is to find out how right or wrong I was.


----------



## Wolfsister77

After the game, join us Ropey for a talk. Hopefully, sameech and dblack will too.


----------



## Avatar4321

Ropey said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate not being in the game still. There is so much I want to say and I am stuck on the dead side. At least game 3 will be somewhat soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you were hammered I've wanted to talk about it and what I learned.  What's going to be interesting is to find out how right or wrong I was.
Click to expand...


 [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] considering Ropey/sameech is technically dead, couldn't Ropey also have access to the dead zone?


----------



## FA_Q2

Avatar4321 said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate not being in the game still. There is so much I want to say and I am stuck on the dead side. At least game 3 will be somewhat soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you were hammered I've wanted to talk about it and what I learned.  What's going to be interesting is to find out how right or wrong I was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] considering Ropey/sameech is technically dead, couldn't Ropey also have access to the dead zone?
Click to expand...


I almost wish I was dead too!

I want to talk about the game as well and I haven't even played....


----------



## Wake

Guests may also spectate in the Dead QT threads. This however blocks them from replacing in. FA_Q2, if you'd like to visit the Dead please let me know.


----------



## R.D.

Um, this is kinda creepy.   A thread of peeping  toms.....


----------



## Ropey

R.D. said:


> Um, this is kinda creepy.   A thread of peeping  toms.....



We are the Grateful Dead, short days ago we lived, drew e-breath and saw lynchings grow.


----------



## Wake

Wake said:


> *Alright, we're inching closer and closer towards the next saga. To be sure, here's a current list of the next players in that game:
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou
> TemplarKormac
> Wolfsister77
> Avatar4321
> CaféAuLait
> MeBelle60
> Moonglow
> Grandma
> manifold
> tn5421
> Shaitra
> Mertex
> RosieS
> FA_Q2
> Luissa
> ZZZX
> R.D.
> 
> If you don't think you can play, please let me know. I'm going to run this one simpler than the 2nd. When it comes to rules clarification et al, I'll include them in the bottom of each post count, instead of editing posts or commenting in-thread. I want my influence in the game to be brief and limited only to VCs and Death Scenes. The less I have to post in the game, the better; I would rather let the personality dynamics work themselves out.
> 
> Flavor-wise, this story's gonna be one long horror movie. I'm picking out the scariest monsters and villains out there, and the best and scariest horror movie trailers I can find. All of this themed stuff will have no actual bearing on our game; it just makes things more interesting.
> 
> As with the current game, I aim to add a lengthy review post in-thread once each game commences. I'll provide my own humble opinions on things and pull back the curtains to reveal gears and issues happening in the background. This includes mistakes, and my interventions in order to make each subsequent game go even more smoothly. I want the game to be convenient and enjoyable for you, so on my end I'm open to all suggestions and advice in order to make it better and funner for you guys.
> 
> On the issue of Power Roles, we're going to be delving into more of them, and more peeps are going to have a taste of the power. However, it won't be unlimited, like the PRs in our current game. This is called Diffusion of Power. Instead of giving 4 Townies these abilities that can be used indefinitely, they're instead given a limit. The doctor can only protect twice in the game. A Tracker can only use her ability three times, etc. On the flip side, however, a lot more people are going to have neat and powerful abilities. Because it'll be limited, you'll have to wisely choose when to use your abilities.
> 
> Here are the list of PRs that may be used:*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Possible Roles Used
> 
> 
> 
> *As for the way this game will go, players will be given more roles, but they'll be limited. This will give more players a taste of night action madness. We'll go with 2 main factions, again; that's easiest for newer players.
> 
> Here's a more refined list of possible roles:*
> 
> *2-Shot Town Cop* ~ _You can inspect another player to learn their alignment. This may only be used twice during the game, once a Night. _
> 
> *2-Shot Doctor* ~ _You can protect other players from kills. Each protection stops one kill, and lasts for one night. This may only be used twice during the game, once a Night. _
> 
> *1-Shot Jailkeeper (2nd Night)* ~ _You may roleblock and protect one player from death during the Night. This can only be used once during this game. May only be used during Night 2._
> 
> *3-Shot Watcher* ~ _You can watch another player. You will be told if that player used an ability. Twice per game._
> 
> *1-Shot Roleblocker (3rd Night)* ~ _You can block another player's action each night. You are immune to roleblocks. May be either Town or Scum. Ability may only be used Night 3._
> 
> *1-Shot Vigilante (4th Night)* ~ _You may target and attempt to kill one player. Once per game, and only during Night 4._
> 
> *2-Shot Tracker* ~ _You can track another player. You will be told who that player targeted, if any. Twice per game._
> 
> *2-Shot Hider*  ~ _You may hide behind someone else during the Night. This makes you immune to targeting. If you hide behind Scum you die. If the person you're hiding behind is targeted, that ability/kill will affect you as well. Twice per game._
> 
> *Town/Scum Interrogator* ~ _During the Night you may PM the host the name of one player. I'll create a QuickTopic thread and send it to both the Interrogator and target, and the Interrogator will attempt to ask questions/discuss innocence with the target. As nature would have it, the Interrogator could be evil, too._
> 
> *Town/Scum Hexer (Hex Words: ___, ___, ___)* ~ _The Hexer may hex one player with three specific words of the host's choosing, and PMs the host the name of one player each Day. The host will PM the target and tell that person he or she must use at least one of those specific words in each post during that specific Day, and that all three must be used at least once. If the target fails to do so in a post three times during that Day, a strike is given to that player by the host. Three strikes means he or she dies. A strike will be given to the Hexer's target if he or she mentions he or she has been hexed, or directly states there is one in the game. Also, the three words given to you must be used in your posts, too, so have fun with it. A player who has been hexed during Day 1 cannot be given a strike if not targeted by that same Hexer during Day 2. There may be multiple Hexers._
> 
> *Chicken-Loving Hippie* ~ _The Chicken-Loving Hippie will target 2 or 3 players each Night, and toss a drumstick at them from the shadows. This has no effect, besides thwarting hunger. Town/Scum._
> 
> *Neighbors* ~ _At the beginning of the game a certain number of players will be given a link to a QT thread. They will be allowed to talk during both the Day and the Night. Neighbors may be of any alignment. There may also be multiple neighborhoods. _
> 
> *2-Shot Mafia Frame Artist* ~ _You can frame another player during the night. Inspections on that player will give a 'mafia' result. Twice per game._
> 
> *Mafia Godfather* ~ _Inspections on you will give a result of "Innocent."_
> 
> *One-Shot Redirecter* ~ _You can redirect another player's ability to target another player. Your ability can only be used once. Once per game. Mafia/Scum._
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Any of these roles may be used. There may also be additional roles in our game that aren't on the list. Because this game is a Semi-Closed Setup, you'll have an understanding of what might be showing up at the party, but you'll never know for sure. It is possible that there could be duplicate Roles in this game, which will add yet another layer to the game. Besides the Mafia-aligned roles, any of these roles can be Town or Scum. The 2-Shot Hider, for example, may be Town or Scum.
> 
> So, yeah, that's pretty much the gist of it. No scenarios being brought into the game, either. Just simple, basic Mafia. I can tell you there will be only two factions in the 3rd game: Town and one Scum team. How MANY members in that Scum team I will keep secret. If there are Neighbors in this game, there may be multiple neighborhoods, and anyone in them can be Town or Scum.
> 
> Sameech, Rat, SB, dblack, everyone: you are more than welcome to come on in and play with us. Everyone is welcome to play. Anyone can be Scum, too. Just because you were Scum in this game doesn't mean you can't be Scum in the next, and vice versa for Townies.
> 
> I'm going to improve on this next game, guys. I want you to have some good fun. *
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The Player Base
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION]AyeCantSeeYou[/MENTION]
> [MENTION=43268]TemplarKormac[/MENTION]
> [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]
> [MENTION=854]Avatar4321[/MENTION]
> [MENTION]CafeAuLait[/MENTION]
> [MENTION=31178]MeBelle60[/MENTION]
> [MENTION=30820]Moonglow[/MENTION]
> [MENTION=34688]Grandma[/MENTION]
> [MENTION=8806]manifold[/MENTION]
> [MENTION=49365]tn5421[/MENTION]
> [MENTION=39075]Shaitra[/MENTION]
> [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]
> [MENTION=39688]RosieS[/MENTION]
> [MENTION=21905]FA_Q2[/MENTION]
> [MENTION=11865]Luissa[/MENTION]
> [MENTION=49445]ZZZX[/MENTION]
> [MENTION=27986]R.D.[/MENTION]
> 
> [MENTION=48997]sameech[/MENTION]



*We're almost there. This is going to be a huge game with new players and a more streamlined approach. Horror flavor theme is a go. Please sign up before it's too late: the more the merrier! *


----------



## ZZZX

Good luck to all.  Today I finished my finals which is great!


----------



## Wake

*It's official. Someone's going to be It.*


----------



## ZZZX

Is this *The Thing* I smell?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Oh, IT freaked the crap out of me. Almost anything by Stephen King is sure to be creepy.


----------



## ZZZX

Btw the image you posted is broken here (Not working)


----------



## Avatar4321

works fine for me


----------



## R.D.

Want a balloon?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Question is, what could be hiding in the balloon?


----------



## Moonglow

Not Stephen "Frickin" King!!!??? That SOB is everywhere, and I've had to put up with him since Denise Weaver(original Festus) and star of his own detective show when he made this movie about a guy being chased down by a semi-truck, gheesh the seventies sucked  for TV...


----------



## Wolfsister77

Clowns just give me the total creeps from all the darn horror movies I've seen. I see nothing funny about clowns. They are evil.


----------



## R.D.

I liked that movie.  Bad movies are fun!

I read "IT".  Movies always stink compared to the books


----------



## Wolfsister77

The Shining was the scariest book of his I ever read. *shivers*


----------



## Moonglow

I preferred _One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest_..or Roman history...I might even be desperate to read the Bible or J.R. Tolken, but never Mr. King.


----------



## Moonglow

Wolfsister77 said:


> Clowns just give me the total creeps from all the darn horror movies I've seen. I see nothing funny about clowns. They are evil.



Eh, the one I adored as a kids I met later in life when he was a cynical burned out boozer...


----------



## Wake

*This game will be greater than the last, and will utilize another hidden layer. It'll be damned fun. 

You may want to use a notepad. I tend to scritch down little things that don't add up or make sense.

As for the story, you're all evil entities, and you've happened upon a building filled with scared and delicious humans. Normally it'd be a free for all, but the Rules of Evil demand that all tasty humans in excess of one dozen be shared equally. However, rumors spread that four evil entities plan to have all those valuable humans to themselves...*


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Moonglow

So I can hold on the Alka Selzter?


----------



## Wake

*All flavors picked. All game roles decided. 14:4 this game. All that's left now is randomization on that front.

Right now I'm tackling the rules. My memory's foggy, so if you would please remind me of any issues needing to be addressed in the rules. I'll not be thanking any posts. My goal is to only post Vote Counts and Lynch/Morning scenes; anything not dire will be addressed in them instead. However as game mod I reserve the right to address the most important issues in an emergency post. 

As for the rules, I'll be very lenient, but I'm going to enforce them. If a player breaks a rule, he or she will receive a gentle warning via PM. Staying on the lenient side, it'll take 5 gentle warnings before getting modkilled. A player should only be given three strikes, but because of the nature of the beast I'm going to err on the side of leniency.

On cheating, do not accuse players in-game. Don't even HINT at it. Send me a PM with your concerns and I will get in touch with you on it. If you're accused of cheating in this game, IGNORE it and, if you'd like, send me a PM. Accusing others of cheating OR responding to accusations of cheating will net a gentle reminder. I would rather deal with it myself than have another skirmish in our game; it's unfair to Town and Scum, because it distracts Town and cheapens Scum's victory. Leave that stress to me, please.

I play a lot of Mafia, and I know a thing or two about discernment. Please don't try any funny business that might hurt our game or fellow players personally. I can and will create and/or adapt the rules in response to whatever's requiring it. If you think something will hurt our game but isn't explicitly addressed in the rules, don't try it because I'll know. Everyone here is learning about the game, and probably picking up on certain game-damaging subtleties not addressed in our rules. I would rather not write a rule book in the OP. 

The Vote Counts will be more frequent. Each one will contain a horror movie trailer. If you like horror movies, you'll probably be intrigued by the selection of trailers. Also, each VC will contain a spoiler detailing who's who, for your convenience.
*


----------



## R.D.

As for the rules, I'll be very lenient, but I'm going to enforce them. If a player breaks a rule, he or she will receive a gentle warning via PM. Staying on the lenient side, it'll take 5 gentle warnings before getting modkilled. A player should only be given three strikes, but because of the nature of the beast I'm going to err on the side of leniency.


5 warning,  3strikes.  Whats the incentive for *not* breaking your rules?


----------



## Wake

Normally players at the other site are given 1-2 chances before getting modkilled. Maybe I'm being too lenient, but I don't want to hear whining if a player burns through three gentle warnings and gets modkilled. The incentive would be staying in this game, though I suppose the player could be barred from the next one, too. I'm open to suggestions on leniency/strictness. I will enforce them, but I don't want to be too strict, either. It's a balancing act, and I want to be fair.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake-I have a tiny little issue with you being such a nice, good person. You obviously don't like enforcing rules. 5 strikes, that just gives folks 5 chances to purposefully mess up. Hire me as the game bitch patrol. I see someone mess up and I'll kick their ass. No warnings.


----------



## Wake

I'm very nice and sweet, because I sacrifice wombats to appease my dark side. 

Without an occasional helping of roasted wombat, I'm liable to modkill everyone.


----------



## R.D.

Wolfsister77 said:


> Wake-I have a tiny little issue with you being such a nice, good person. You obviously don't like enforcing rules. 5 strikes, that just gives folks 5 chances to purposefully mess up. Hire me as the game bitch patrol. I see someone mess up and I'll kick their ass. No warnings.



  Bitch zone rules: Just don't break the freeking rules!!


----------



## Wake

*Rules post updated. You may view it here:*



Spoiler: Rules OP for Game #3






> *Game Rules*
> _All USMB rules should be followed, along with the following rules._​
> _Game Timeline_
> 
> *Day Phases 1 and 2 will last ten days. Subsequent Day phases will last one week.*
> Night phases will last two days.
> 
> _General Rules_
> 
> Zone 1 USMB rules are in effect. Consider our games an extension of the Lounge. You may not troll or attack personally, but you can criticize gameplay and antagonize civilly as long as it relates to the game) to your heart's content.
> Do not quote your role PM or any other PM/QT communication from the mod.
> Do not contact any player in or outside of the game about the game.
> Do not use encrypted or hard-to-see text (including "invisible" text, text below the 50% text size option, or text hidden via BBCode (not including spoilered text)).
> Do not edit or delete posts in this thread.
> Don't accuse other players of cheating openly. Please PM the host your suspicions instead.
> Also, pretending to break a rule to fake or psyche out other players is the same as rulebreaking. You can lie and bluff all you want, otherwise.
> Play to your win condition (play to win.)
> If someone is modkilled, their alignment will change to &#8220;neutral survivor&#8221; and there will be no chance of them winning the game, even if their original faction wins.
> I reserve the right to change the rules at any time, including while the game is ongoing, although there will be a warning in-thread if this happens.
> I'll give each player three chances to not break the rules. 3 strikes, you're out. If you do this, your death scene won't be nice, either.
> Players may not use the ignore function on other players in this game. Please don't do that. You may mentally ignore them, though.
> 
> _Activity_
> 
> If a player doesn't post in-game after a period of 72 hours and another player hasn't made a request, I will gently remind that player via PM with link.
> If a player is prodded, that player has 24 hours to make an in-game post before I start searching for a replacement.
> If a player receives multiple prods and/or prod-dodges excessively, that player will be subject to a force-replace.
> If a replacement isn't found within a week, that slot will be modkilled.
> You are allowed and encouraged to @mention lurking players.
> Please keep an eye on your messages for PMs from the mod.
> If you are going to be absent for a specific period of time, please let me know ahead of time!
> 
> _Votes and Lynching_
> 
> Votes must be in the format of *VOTE: Player Name*. Abbreviations, missing punctuation, and misspellings will be accepted as long as it is obvious to me who is being voted for. If I perceive it as a vote, it will count as a vote.
> Unvotes are not necessary to change a vote.
> A player will be lynched if a simple majority of the players have voted for that player.
> Once I have posted your death scene, you may not post.
> You may change your vote as many times as you wish.
> After a lynch has been made, all players including the one who was lynched may continue to post until I lock the thread. This is the &#8220;twilight&#8221; phase.
> If a majority of votes is not reached by deadline, there will be no lynch for that day.
> Anybody can vote not to lynch by saying VOTE: No Lynch.
> Dead players can make one &#8220;bah&#8221; post after their death. This may not contain any information relevant to the game. Once the mod has declared the game over, anybody can start posting in the thread again.
> 
> _Behavior_
> 
> Harassment of an individual player is NOT permitted. While this is a competitive game, no personal attacks will be tolerated.
> Let me repeat: Personal remarks and insults are not welcome. There is no problem with criticizing how others play in this game, but as soon as it goes beyond that line there will be two warnings before I modkill you.
> As said before, always play to your win condition. If you get yourself lynched, you'll lose next game.
> Do not discuss this game anywhere else with anyone else unless your role allows you to.
> Please don't discuss pets or family in these games. Game's too volatile for that risk.
> Experienced players are not expected to posit advice; they may do so only if they wish.
> 
> _Setup_
> 
> This game has a Day start.
> This is a Semi-Closed game. Players won't know exactly which PRs are at play.
> The game's 14:4. Fourteen Townies, four Scum.
> There may be duplicate roles, and they can be either Town or Scum.
> Scum do not have Daytalk/Daychat. They may scheme in their QT thread.


----------



## Wake

*A new flavored role has been added that can be used during the Days. Town and/or Scum can have it. Let's just say people are going to get soaking wet. But hey, it's finally Summer!*


----------



## Wolfsister77

Can you vote for yourself Wake?


----------



## Wake

Yes, it's possible, but not good. If a player votes for him/herself and gets lynched, that's playing against the win condition. That player forfeits the next game.

However, voting for yourself without the intent to suicide is fine. There's a guy over at the main Mafia site name Natirasha, who ALWAYS votes for himself during gamestart for fun.


----------



## Grandma

Moonglow said:


> Not Stephen "Frickin" King!!!??? That SOB is everywhere, and I've had to put up with him since Denise Weaver(original Festus) and star of his own detective show when he made this movie about a guy being chased down by a semi-truck, gheesh the seventies sucked  for TV...



_Duel_ was great for a 70s made-for-tv scary movie. <3


----------



## Grandma

Wake, could we have a rule against pos/neg repping game posts? It could throw the game.

I have an issue with suicide voting - what if you're town and you an another player are at L1 and you're sure that other player is a PR? Self-voting in that case could work to your win condition. (Unless scum kills that one during the night...)


----------



## RosieS

Please do not assign me a Super Soaker role. 

I will hurt myself.

Thanks in advance!

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Shaitra

This game is sounding great!  Can't wait to play.


----------



## Wake

Grandma said:


> Wake, could we have a rule against pos/neg repping game posts? It could throw the game.
> 
> I have an issue with suicide voting - what if you're town and you an another player are at L1 and you're sure that other player is a PR? Self-voting in that case could work to your win condition. (Unless scum kills that one during the night...)



I've added that part on reps to the rules post elsewhere.

In the latter scenario, you never want to lynch yourself. It's better to start a wagon/make cases against your top Scumreads instead.


----------



## Avatar4321

so when does game 3 start?


----------



## Wolfsister77

I'm sure it won't be long now Avi.


----------



## Shaitra

Yeah, I think game 2 might have just ended.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Shaitra said:


> Yeah, I think game 2 might have just ended.



If only ya'll had listened to me!!!


----------



## Ropey

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think game 2 might have just ended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only ya'll had listened to me!!!
Click to expand...


I did,  oh so long ago,  before i was so rudely stoned to death.


----------



## Avatar4321

If you guys didnt lynch me day 1 this may have turned out differently


----------



## Wolfsister77

Ropey said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think game 2 might have just ended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only ya'll had listened to me!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did,  oh so long ago,  before i was so rudely stoned to death.
Click to expand...


You should of seen what we did to your replacement.


----------



## Ropey

Wolfsister77 said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> If only ya'll had listened to me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did,  oh so long ago,  before i was so rudely stoned to death.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should of seen what we did to your replacement.
Click to expand...




Oh the shame of being a vanilla townie.


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> If you guys didnt lynch me day 1 this may have turned out differently



Ghosts don't scare me 

Seriously, there were a lot of times town just doesn't get how to be a team.   We still played too paranoid, right into scum hands


----------



## Avatar4321

Yeah well i have my body back in the mini game


----------



## manifold

FYI, I'm on vaca from the 3rd through the 7th and the best I can hope for is a quick check in maybe once a day.

Of course I get the sneaking suspicion that I'm going to get Avatar'd on day one anyway, so it might not matter.


----------



## Wake

*Judging by the last two outcomes, this game won't be 14:4; instead 15:3. 14:4 is just asking for a Scum victory. *


----------



## Wolfsister77

manifold said:


> FYI, I'm on vaca from the 3rd through the 7th and the best I can hope for is a quick check in maybe once a day.
> 
> Of course I get the sneaking suspicion that I'm going to get Avatar'd on day one anyway, so it might not matter.



I'll be voting for you first thing. Count on it.


----------



## manifold

Wolfsister77 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, I'm on vaca from the 3rd through the 7th and the best I can hope for is a quick check in maybe once a day.
> 
> Of course I get the sneaking suspicion that I'm going to get Avatar'd on day one anyway, so it might not matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be voting for you first thing. Count on it.
Click to expand...


The smart play would be to wait until day two, and if I'm still alive vote for me then. If I'm town, why not make the scum use up a NK on me rather than a lynch.


----------



## Wolfsister77

manifold said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, I'm on vaca from the 3rd through the 7th and the best I can hope for is a quick check in maybe once a day.
> 
> Of course I get the sneaking suspicion that I'm going to get Avatar'd on day one anyway, so it might not matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be voting for you first thing. Count on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The smart play would be to wait until day two, and if I'm still alive vote for me then. If I'm town, why not make the scum use up a NK on me rather than a lynch.
Click to expand...


I'm not taking any chances.


----------



## Avatar4321

Don't worry mani, i don't plan to vote you day one unless you give me a reason to. The odds.


----------



## Avatar4321

btw how did i become a verb?


----------



## Wake

*Sameech joins the party. #19.*


----------



## Avatar4321

cant join the party till it starts so when does it start? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Wake

Wake said:


> *Judging by the last two outcomes, this game won't be 14:4; instead 15:3. 14:4 is just asking for a Scum victory. *



*On second thought, judging by what's in play, making it 15:4 would be... wise.

Sorry for the flip-flop folks: I'd rather sort it out pre-game than during the game. 

Our game will start in a little while. *


----------



## Wolfsister77

Good-I'm happy to have sameech join us as long as you put him on my side Wake. 

You got that?


----------



## Avatar4321

A little while being later today? Next week? I need a better time table.


----------



## Wake

I'm aiming for tomorrow. Opening game posts will be up today, and confirmations by PM will influence when our game begins. If dblack joins, we'll be sitting at 20.


----------



## sameech

Wake said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Judging by the last two outcomes, this game won't be 14:4; instead 15:3. 14:4 is just asking for a Scum victory. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *On second thought, judging by what's in play, making it 15:4 would be... wise.
> 
> Sorry for the flip-flop folks: I'd rather sort it out pre-game than during the game.
> 
> Our game will start in a little while. *
Click to expand...


If you want to make me a lone wolf 5 shot vigilante, I wouldn't object


----------



## Mertex

manifold said:


> FYI, I'm on vaca from the 3rd through the 7th and the best I can hope for is a quick check in maybe once a day.
> 
> Of course I get the sneaking suspicion that I'm going to get Avatar'd on day one anyway, so it might not matter.




Sounds to me like an excuse, already....just in case you're Scum again....don't worry, you'll be the first to go...........


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Good-I'm happy to have sameech join us as long as you put him on my side Wake.
> 
> You got that?



Won't matter if he doesn't know you're on the same side.....


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good-I'm happy to have sameech join us as long as you put him on my side Wake.
> 
> You got that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Won't matter if he doesn't know you're on the same side.....
Click to expand...


I'm just hoping you will all join me on the lets avatar mani immediately. I now completely understand your and others desire for revenge on Avi. BTW to be avatar'd is a new USMB Mafia term to be added to the glossary soon.


----------



## Grandma

Wolfsister77 said:


> BTW to be avatar'd is a new USMB Mafia term to be added to the glossary soon.


----------



## tn5421

Mertex said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, I'm on vaca from the 3rd through the 7th and the best I can hope for is a quick check in maybe once a day.
> 
> Of course I get the sneaking suspicion that I'm going to get Avatar'd on day one anyway, so it might not matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds to me like an excuse, already....just in case you're Scum again....don't worry, you'll be the first to go...........
Click to expand...


Burden of Proficiency is a real thing, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, I'm on vaca from the 3rd through the 7th and the best I can hope for is a quick check in maybe once a day.
> 
> Of course I get the sneaking suspicion that I'm going to get Avatar'd on day one anyway, so it might not matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds to me like an excuse, already....just in case you're Scum again....don't worry, you'll be the first to go...........
Click to expand...


Didn't we learn anything from last game?


----------



## Grandma

Yeah, we learned to lynch Mani first.


----------



## Wake

Just got off work. Still creating Role PMs.

Game has more meat on its bones.


----------



## Ropey

^

USMB


----------



## FA_Q2

Grandma said:


> Yeah, we learned to lynch Mani first.


----------



## Ropey

FA_Q2 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, we learned to lynch Mani first.
Click to expand...


If you're standing with Mani and he's taller than you?

Good.


----------



## ZZZX

P.s I cant reply to the role PM. Just saying I got it.


----------



## R.D.

Got mine


----------



## manifold

I'm ready, I've been doing my neck exercises.


----------



## Shaitra

manifold said:


> I'm ready, I've been doing my neck exercises.



Are those neck strengthening or neck stretching exercises?


----------



## Shaitra

For game three I think everyone who gets lynched should have their head cut off instead of being hung.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Scummy talk right there Shaitra.


----------



## manifold

zip it wolfbait, no game talk until it opens


----------



## Wolfsister77

manifold said:


> zip it wolfbait, no game talk until it opens



I suggest you get your begging and pleading for your life skills down pat along with those neck exercises.


----------



## Shaitra

Wolfsister77 said:


> Scummy talk right there Shaitra.



Well Wake did say we were all evil this game.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

yeah, but just how evil is evil?


----------



## R.D.

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> yeah, but just how evil is evil?








????


----------



## Ropey

^ 



Shaitra said:


> For game three I think everyone who gets lynched should have their head cut off instead of being hung.





And here I brought the rope. 



I guess that means I'm hung.


----------



## Wake

*As for the way this game will go, players will be given more roles, but they'll be limited. This will give more players a taste of night action madness. We'll go with 2 main factions, again; that's easiest for newer players.

Here's a more refined list of possible roles:*

*2-Shot Town Cop* ~ _You can inspect another player to learn their alignment. This may only be used twice during the game, once a Night. _

*2-Shot Doctor* ~ _You can protect other players from kills. Each protection stops one kill, and lasts for one night. This may only be used twice during the game, once a Night. _

*1-Shot Jailkeeper (2nd Night)* ~ _You may roleblock and protect one player from death during the Night. This can only be used once during this game. May only be used during Night 2._

*3-Shot Watcher* ~ _You can watch another player. You will be told if that player used an ability. Three times per game. Town or Scum._

*1-Shot Roleblocker (3rd Night)* ~ _You can block another player's action each night. You are immune to roleblocks. May be either Town or Scum. Ability may only be used Night 3._

*1-Shot Vigilante (4th Night)* ~ _You may target and attempt to kill one player. Once per game, and only during Night 4._

*2-Shot Tracker* ~ _You can track another player. You will be told who that player targeted, if any. Twice per game._

*2-Shot Hider*  ~ _You may hide behind someone else during the Night. This makes you immune to targeting. If you hide behind Scum you die. If the person you're hiding behind is targeted, that ability/kill will affect you as well. Twice per game._

*Town/Scum Interrogator* ~ _During the Night you may PM the host the name of one player. I'll create a QuickTopic thread and send it to both the Interrogator and target, and the Interrogator will attempt to ask questions/discuss innocence with the target. As nature would have it, the Interrogator could be evil, too._

*Hexer* You are a Hexer. This is a Role I created. I give you 5 words. During the Day, you may hex one player. Your victim will have to use at least one of those words in each of his/her posts, throughout the Day. The words given to your target have to be used in the actual post. All five words have to be used at least once during that Day. Your victim gets 3 chances. If he/she fails to use one of those words in each post, a strike is given. Your target may mention being hexed. If three strikes happen during one Day, your target will die. Each player may only be hexed once during this game. Your target will be sent a PM by me explaining what's been explained to you. Town/Scum.

*Chicken-Loving Hippie* ~ _The Chicken-Loving Hippie will target 2 or 3 players each Night, and toss a drumstick at them from the shadows. This has no effect, besides thwarting hunger. Town/Scum._

*Neighbors* ~ _At the beginning of the game a certain number of players will be given a link to a QT thread. They will be allowed to talk during both the Day and the Night. Neighbors may be of any alignment. There may also be multiple neighborhoods. _

*2-Shot Mafia Frame Artist* ~ _You can frame another player during the night. Inspections on that player will give a 'mafia' result. Twice per game._

*Mafia Godfather* ~ _Inspections on you will give a result of "Innocent."_

*One-Shot Redirecter* ~ _You can redirect another player's ability to target another player. Your ability can only be used once. Once per game. Mafia/Scum._




*Also, other roles not in this list may be used. You know some of what might be used in this game.*


----------



## ScarletRage

I'm here.


----------



## Grandma

> 3-Shot Watcher ...
> Twice per game



Why is it three if it's two?


----------



## Grandma

Hi, Scarlet. Welcome to USMB.


----------



## Mertex

[MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]  ....I'm trying to find the list of players for Game 3....the list I have only has 17 players, so I know I don't have the most latest one.....

Can you give me a link?.........Thanks


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Mertex, it's the first post in the game thread: http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...-game-3-the-sum-of-all-fears.html#post9327419


----------



## R.D.

He also as our names in the tags at the top of each page of the game


----------



## Mertex

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Mertex, it's the first post in the game thread: http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...-game-3-the-sum-of-all-fears.html#post9327419



Thanks..... I had copied and printed one, but today when someone said 19 players, I looked at my list and there were only 17 I knew I didn't have the most up-to-date, and I have so many posts for "Mafia"....I didn't want to have to go through all of them.


----------



## Wake

*Updated Signups OP.*


----------

